# Some news from the Kingdom



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2013)

http://vtdigger.org/2013/12/18/burk...-network/?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=t.co  Sounds like a bit of a struggle up there with the new brass. Hope they figure out a way to make things work.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 19, 2013)

Dislike! Looks like this is turning into a real shit show!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2013)

You beat me to it. Call it cutting off your nose to spite your face; burning bridges; showing your true colors; showing the community what you really think of it. 

I got an Email this morning with this in it and I was so :angry: but not completely surprised. A few months ago an unnamed source told me that Q2 was fighting with KT and, as the article said, refused to pay up the $20,000 he owed to KT under the written contract. I thought about saying something here about it, but had faith that the voices of reason would tell Q2 to stand down and turn off the afterburners. Apparently they did and Q2 forked over that money, but as the article says, now is taking his ball and going home. 

When we all learned that "Jay Peak" was buying Burke, I was so happy. Bill Stenger is a leader in the industry and a good guy. He came in and helped Burke in 2000 when Burke 2000 was trying to open it. He gets it. He has a good PR team and they run a good business. Slowly, however, I learned that Bill Stenger is not a part of this and it's his business partner Mr. Quiros, Sr. Junior needs a job, so Daddy sends him to Burke. It becomes QBurke because, as Q2 said in the WCAX interview I posted, "he needs to prove himself." Prove himself he did; he can move onto other things. 


The article shows his true colors. He implies that the previous manager had some conflict of interest with KT, a non-profit community group that had a symbiotic relationship with Burke. Not only that, but the founders were, and still are, Burke employees. He seems to think that he will make it next summer without KT. Hate to tell him, but folks come for KT, not the mountain. QBurke will fail next summer...especially if he thinks that folks will pay more to ride the lower mountain. Also a complete dick move to cut off the very folks who (voluntarily) built the "goose that lays the golden egg" for the mountain in the summer. Most of the trails on the mountain were built by KT volunteers. 

And, to be sure that we go down flaming, we make the announcement less than a week before the Christmas Vacation and at the very start of ski season. There are lots of locals who volunteer for KT and ski at Burke. I guess this season locals know how much Mr. Quiros values their business and they will go elsewhere. So much for increasing skier visits. And a lot of out-of-town folks who visit Burke are KT loyals who will hear this news and ski elsewhere. There is a lot of choice for folks in Vermont besides Burke--Cannon is a mere 45 minutes away and they have done a great job listening to their guests. 

We are really lucky to have the new QBurke marketing guy here in the forums. I hope that he hears this feedback and can convince Mr. Quiros that this is the worst mistake that they can make on so many levels. The PR show is going to be awesome, and at the beginning of the season nonetheless. I wish the marketing guy luck. He's been around the business a long time and knows that this is just plain idiotic. There's no way you can spin this one. 

Burke was, and is, my home. Mr. Quiros is making me miss it much less I guess. I will be sure not to give him anymore money in the future until he brains up. 

And my comments are mine, only mine, and not those of AZ or the management.

This classic footage pretty much sums of the situation: 



"If this isn't the biggest bag over the head, punch in the face I've ever got, GODDAMNIT!"



> "I want him brought from his happy holiday slumber over there on Melody Lane with all the other rich people and I want him brought right here, with a big ribbon on his head, and I want to look him straight in the eye and I want to tell him what a cheap, lying, no-good, rotten, fore-fleshing, low-life, snake-licking, dirt-eating, inbred, overstuffed, ignorant, blood-sucking, dog-kissing, brainless, d!@kless, hopeless, heartless, fat-@ss, bug-eyed, stiff-legged, spotty-lipped, worm-headed sack of monkey s@!t he is. Hallelujah. Holy s@!t. Where's the Tylenol?"


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2013)

Yaaaaaaa!  I do not think this is smart.  Kingdom Trails is nationally recognized as a great trail network.  I think that Kingdom Trails has done a lot to work on the trail system there on Burke.  Prior to being lift served, they used to bus people up the toll road rather than using the lifts.

Q Burke should learn to work with its neighbors and the community or else it will fade!  This is really sad to see.

I think we will have to skip our trips to Q Burke and seek alternative resorts!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 19, 2013)

^^^^Well said. Funny how he shows interest to keeping ties with marketing. Well duh! the towns busier in summer than winter...they all come to ride KT!!!This guy needs to learn a lot about business and PR. Everyone post your thoughts in a classy way on their FB page, let em know if you disagree...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2013)

This is a sad day for the NEK.  Everyone loses.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2013)

And what is this I hear about a Bell Grant that KT worked hard to get for...drumroll...Burke Mountain?!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 19, 2013)

I get even more pissed thinking about that Bell Grant they won last year, it was weird to begin with but now it's just wrong. Their bike park is ok but definitely not worth driving past Highland for. This guy is fucking delusional. All this just to save 20kish per year, small potatoes for a ski resort but much needed money for a volunteer non-profit.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2013)

What did the Bell Grant pay for?


----------



## snoseek (Dec 19, 2013)

It payed for a flow trail at the bike park....I was skeptical to begin with although KT was behind the push for the award and probably the building too. I thought Corral in South lake should have won as it was a good example of people working with the forest service. Without KT burke wouls have lost, then again without KT Burke would be a ghost town is summer and I question whether Burke would even have the people or demand to come up with any sort of plan for development.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2013)

snoseek said:


> It payed for a flow trail at the bike park....I was skeptical to begin with although KT was behind the push for the award and probably the building too. I thought Corral in South lake should have won as it was a good example of people working with the forest service. Without KT burke wouls have lost, then again without KT Burke would be a ghost town is summer and I question whether Burke would even have the people or demand to come up with any sort of plan for development.



Agreed.  And this is a PR disaster of epic proportions.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 19, 2013)

I've never been a local to the area but first started riding KT somewhere in the late 90's. You rolled into town, bought a map for 5 bucks and off you went. It was SLOW back then in summer. The amount of people now can be overwhelming and for the NEK that's a great thing...mtn bikers spend lots of dough. The way I see it is KT is probably the very best at what they do and are unique, Burke is awesome but also faces stiff competition being in VT. If they want to jeopardize their ability to be a year round destination by saving 22k per year (going to the people that built the fucking trails)....then just wow!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 19, 2013)

A very sad day indeed. 
I heard about this on the radio this morning but I hadn't read the article yet. I got a sick feeling in my stomach hearing it but I can't say I'm completely surprised (I may or may not have been Trailboss’ “unnamed source”  ;-)). 

I'm starting to think the Quiros believe they can turn Burke into a destination resort without help and support of the local communities. Once they get their hotel/lodges and Olympic Pool and fancy Tennis facility built, they will no longer need to put up with the dirt bag MTB'rs that have turned the town around in the last 10 years. They will have people travelling here from all over the world to use their facilities.

This entire situation is a giant middle finger to the locals. I can see anyone really wanting to go work there at this rate.

I really hope Lyndon Outing Club gets some decent snow this year.
If I was Bell I would ask for the grant back. There has to be some sort of clause in the contract about for profit ownership right?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 19, 2013)

The comments section at the end of the linked article are worth reading as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2013)

The insult to injury part is the sh^& eating grin in the photograph that accompanies the article.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Dec 19, 2013)

I'd say alienating a group which is composed primarily of the surrounding landowners, while at the same time sending a negative wave down the East Coast for everyone that knows of (and loves) KT is just about the dumbest PR move they could pull.  I don't think it is possible to spend the amount of money they think they might be saving themselves to undo the damage they are doing to the Burke brand, and to any future development in the area.

On a positive note, they have finally found a way to get the locals and flatlanders to agree on something.


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2013)

Seems like the $20k would be worth it from a visibility perspective!  So I am not getting it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2013)

dlague said:


> Seems like the $20k would be worth it from a visibility perspective!  So I am not getting it.



Correct.  But clearly Q2 doesn't think so.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)

Not liking this stinky. I probably still go to Burke but I will not spend money on food.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's the WCAX video I've referred to:

http://www.wcax.com/story/23920473/building-a-new-kingdom-part-4


----------



## MVinME (Dec 20, 2013)

Very shortsighted on the big Q's part.  Hopefully people don't lose sight of all the awesome up there and I bet the local community figures out a way to rally.  Go to NEMBAfest on Darling Hill in 2014 and laugh across the valley at the big Q.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 21, 2013)

I guess the new owners just don't get it. I was married in the Northeast Kingdom (Lyndonville) in 1992 and spent considerable time in the area. My best man liked the area so much he moved up there, he built a house on lake Willoughby. While building his house he lived in the condos at Burke. Back in the early 90s the whole East Burke area was absolutely deserted in the summer. I was pleasantly surprized when cycling in the area the last few summers how KT has transformed the area. What a shame someone new takes over and messes things up.

I was thinking about taking a weekend up there this year and skiing Burke ( Sorry it's still Burke to me) but I've decided not to give these people my money. 

My friend who still lives in the area now drives to Cannon or other NH resorts instead of skiing Burke which is just a few miles from his house!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 22, 2013)

from their FB, things maybe looking up?Dear Kingdom Trails Supporters,
 We would like to thank everybody who has voiced their support, concern, and willingness to help out over the past few days. Few organizations enjoy such a demonstrative, loyal membership. For that we feel truly thankful and humbled.
 In regards to some of the comments that we’ve seen online in the past few days, we want to put a plug in for our community, many of who...m include our friends who work at the mountain. The employees and management of QBurke Mountain Resort are a big part of our community here. We have, in most cases, worked with these folks for years. They’re our neighbors, friends, co-workers, and family members. While we respect your decisions in terms of voting with your wallet, we want you to know that everyone in this community, including Kingdom Trails, would feel the impact if you choose to enjoy your outdoor recreation- including skiing and snowboarding- elsewhere. Please don’t let the events of the past few days change your plans for the winter. We ski at and ride Burke, and plan on continuing to do so.
 We also want to assure our users that cooler heads will prevail. Interested parties have reached out and stated that they would like to seek a resolution to our current situation. We are encouraged by the news, and look forward to a conversation that explores any future collaborations with QBurke that would best serve our community, our users, and our organizations.
 We wish you all a happy holiday season, and hope to see you at the KT Nordic Adventure Center on Darling Hill soon.

 Sincerely,
 The staff and Directors of Kingdom


----------

